# The Cave of Dragonflies' First Ever Pokemon Exam!



## Black Marauder (Jun 28, 2009)

**Hey Cave of Dragonflies folks! The Annual Pokemon Exam is here for the first time ever! It's a bit late, but hey, at least it's here eh?

**I don't want to bore you with never-ending paragraphs. Here are the key things you should know:


This exam is usually held at Serebiiforums annually. But I decided to step-up the competition and add it a new board! I hope that you all can outshine the people from Serebiiforums!
This is the fifth year of the exam. The previous top candidates are: Kveran & Poochyena (2005), Horn Drill (2006), sceptilianmaster (2007), Profesco, Lishus13, Tomato Jr. (2008)
The past exam threads can be found here: 2005 , 2006 , 2007 , 2008.
This year's exam will be hosted on a new website. This means that there will be better scripts and therefore the whole exam process will be improved. There will be a login system and an improved submission system. That *new website* is no other than The Cave of Dragonflies! Yes, Dragonfree has decided to help me with this massive project. She has been a great contributor and I must thank her endlessly.
As you sign-up, you will be Private Messaged with your Username, assigned Usercode and the URL to the exam.
You are advised to take the exam as soon as possible. Please do not sign-up and then decide not to take the exam. You waste my time if you choose to do that.
You may use sources to answer the questions. I have no control over this. You decide whether you want to fairly evaluate your PokeKnowledge or not.
The exam will require knowledge of all four generations.
The exam won't be a hassle. There are no long essay questions.
I am hoping for over 15 participants from *The Cave of Dragonflies*. I am hoping that there will be around 65-75 participants from SPPf.
The exam will be divided into five sections. You will be required to answer all questions.
If you are a member of SPPf and The Cave Of Dragonflies and you want to take this exam please decide which board you want to take it from. You cannot sign up for this exam twice.
The test is set in English.
**That's all, for now. If you have further questions, do ask them here to private message me.

**The types of questions that will be asked are:
1) Multiple choice. You will be asked to select the best answer out of a list of four.
2) Short-answer answer questions.
3) Brief-explanation questions.

**The five different sections are based on 'Pokemon Subjects':


 *Pokemon Mechanics (PMH)*                      - this subject tests your knowledge on the game mechanics of                      Pokemon games
 *Pokemon History (PH)* - this subject tests your knowledge on historical events and systems of the Pokemon World
 *Pokemon Maths (PMT)* - this subject tests your knowledge to analyse numerical and qualitative data and to apply these data to Pokemon situations
 *General Pokemon (GP)* -                      this subject tests your general knowledge of Pokemon
 *Pokemon Battling, Contests                      and Moves (PBCM)* - this subject tests your knowledge on in-game PokeBattles, Pokemon Contests and Pokemon Moves
**The mark allocations per section:


PMH- 32 raw marks
PH- 50 raw marks
PMT- 26 raw marks
GP- 26 raw marks
PBCM- 26 raw marks
**So, watch this. Sign-ups will begin in a few days. I hope to see as many as you participate! :talking:

**THIS IS NOT A SIGN-UP THREAD. YOU MAY USE THIS THREAD TO ASK FURTHER QUESTIONS IN ORDER TO CLEAR ANY CONFUSION. I WILL NOTIFY YOU ALL WHEN SIGN-UPS BEGIN.**
​
**Thank you.


----------



## Articuno (Jul 2, 2009)

I cant wait.


----------



## mehwmew (Jul 2, 2009)

neither can i! :3333


----------



## Elfin (Jul 3, 2009)

I've never heard of this before. Therefore.. I MUST ENTER. x3
But seriously, I can't wait, either!
Is there a specific day/deadline for completing it?


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 3, 2009)

Can you choose a section to do? Because I know more things in one category than the others. And I don't know any of the equations. I don't worry about stuff like that.


----------



## Black Marauder (Jul 4, 2009)

Don't worry. Equations are not needed. Sign-ups open today, actually! Look out for the thread soon.

EDIT: Here's the sign-up thread. http://www.dragonflycave.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7275


----------



## Autumn (Jul 4, 2009)

Can we actually see the questions to the exam (is it public, I mean) even if we're not playing? I'd like to look at the questions of this quiz to see whether my Pokémon knowledge is extensive enough that I won't fail everything if I sign up next year. :/


----------

